# Solved: Verizon DSL and Linksys Wireless Router (WRT54BG)



## Grumpy15 (Jul 23, 2007)

I am have a problem hooking up a Westell Wirespeed Dual Connect modem (provided by Verizon) to a Linksys wireless router. I can't access the internet either wired or wireless. Here are the things that I have tried:

logged into westell modem, changed VC config to BRIDGE
turned off DHCP on modem

logged into linksys router and changed ip address to 192.168.2.1 (since modem uses 192.168.1.1)

Set the router for PPPoE, input username and password

once everything is connected, i can't get the router to connect in the status field. It continues to give me the error message of not being able to obtain an IP address from the verizon servers. linksys offered the solution of power cycling, but this did not work either.

Any help would be great! I'm currently out of ideas for the night. I've set up numerous wireless networks before and have not been this stuck!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I take it the modem is a modem/router combo? If you can get it back to working as it was before, you could try the "easy" way.

JohnWill's procedure for configuring a secondary router as a switch and, optionally, wireless access point follows.

*Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.*

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I like Terry's solution too.


----------



## Grumpy15 (Jul 23, 2007)

AAAGGHHH!!!! Of course I was making it too difficult! That worked PERFECT! Thanks so much!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're welcome.

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

